
Show HN: FamilyOKJobs, jobs with a chance to be with your family - johngorse
https://familyokjobs.com
======
jamzi
First observation: In Post a Job, there is a typo for Job Desciption (should
be Job Description) Second observation: Under How to apply, I think there
should be a link to the apply page (example:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/o/full-stack-developer-
europe](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/full-stack-developer-europe)), maybe a
button to indicate Call to Action. Currently, I need to select it, copy, paste
it in the url to get to the page.

~~~
johngorse
Tnx for this. I will fix that typo and implement a link to apply page. Not
immediately, but in the evening, after kids go to bed and wife is satisfied ;)

